
Unix toolchain and CLI on Windows: current state of the art? - dmd
What&#x27;s the current state of the art for getting a decent unix-like toolchain and command line on Windows? Cygwin? Babun? Something else?
======
Senji
Cygwin is ok with slight tweaks. Also look at the latest version of
Maximus5/ConEmu for a good console manager/wrapper.

You can use it to integrate your various console stuff and ssh clients if you
need it.

------
richbhanover
See cmder for terminal emulation - [http://cmder.net/](http://cmder.net/) Also
has basic Unix tools: ls, grep, etc.

------
jpmec
Powershell

